# Ignition issue: Key wont turn



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Steering wheel locks, and unlocks but i cant turn the key to turn the car on
Any ideas what the issue can be?
When streeing wheel is turned it makes a clicking sound


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

eurotuned00 said:


> Steering wheel locks, and unlocks but i cant turn the key to turn the car on
> Any ideas what the issue can be?
> When streeing wheel is turned it makes a clicking sound


is the car in park?

RedLineRob had his key fail also


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Uber-A3 said:


> is the car in park?
> 
> RedLineRob had his key fail also


Yes car is in park


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

I had a similar issue, steering wheel would not lock, and I could not turn the key.
Turned out to be a broken steering column lock. 

1K0905841

It was a pain in the "a55" to install the new lock.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

DutchcaribbeanGTI said:


> I had a similar issue, steering wheel would not lock, and I could not turn the key.
> Turned out to be a broken steering column lock.
> 
> 1K0905841
> ...


Mine still locks 
-_______-

I cant figure this out
Cylinder lock, ignition switch, dont know what it can be


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Can you take the shifter and toss it into neutral? Give that shot maybe.

And what do you mean when steering wheel is turned it makes a clicking sound? Like any time you turn it? Maybe the wheel lock is partially broken?


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Neutral safety switch?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Can you take the shifter and toss it into neutral? Give that shot maybe.
> 
> And what do you mean when steering wheel is turned it makes a clicking sound? Like any time you turn it? Maybe the wheel lock is partially broken?


Shifter stuck in P(dsg) tried but no luck to get i i to Neutral
I insert the key, it turns slightly, and unlocks the steering wheel
When I turn the wheel, as it turns it makes a clicking noise 
Hard to describe but same sound as if someone is poping there knuckles ??


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eurotuned00 said:


> Shifter stuck in P(dsg) tried but no luck to get i i to Neutral
> I insert the key, it turns slightly, and unlocks the steering wheel
> When I turn the wheel, as it turns it makes a clicking noise
> Hard to describe but same sound as if someone is poping there knuckles ??


Hmm I would wanna say its the Lock Cylinder itself then. Be my guess anyways. It's turning enough to unlock the steering wheel, but not to unlock the shifter. 

My thoughts anyways.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Hmm I would wanna say its the Lock Cylinder itself then. Be my guess anyways. It's turning enough to unlock the steering wheel, but not to unlock the shifter.
> 
> My thoughts anyways.


Thanks for the help and input, much appriciated


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

ttt

Any other ideas or possible solutions


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Back to the shifter. I know on some cars they have the manual unlock where you stick the key or push on something to free the shifter. Do we have that on our cars? I don't remember. Maybe underneath the shifter plate. If we do see if you can free the shifter and cycle it up and down and then back to park and see if it starts


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

The Shift interlock defeat would allow you to move the shifter out of park (to get the car towed onto a flatbed for example) but won't do crap for starting the car, since the key won't turn.

It's not the shifter blocking the key... the lock as just failed.

What you're hearing 'cracking' is the pawl not fully removed.

New lock mechanism needed.

The electrical switch to turn the engine over is mounted 'end-on' to the lock mechanism... you MIGHT be able to start the car by pulling this off and using a screwdriver to turn int to 'start' and 'run', while the key is still in the physical lock, holding the steering unlocked...

...However, I WOULD NOT drive it under those conditions. -If that steering pawl re-engages, you'll suddenly find yourself with locked steering. -Don't be tempted.

Replace lock assembly.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

finally ordered parts 
should arrive sat 
and hope to have it up and running by sat night


----------



## Rathroe (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck! :thumbup: 

I had something similar happen in my passat last fall. Lock cylinder failed in the middle of nowhere and it was a complete pain in the *** to replace it.


----------

